# am i taking too many supplements



## credsbreed (Dec 27, 2009)

i think im taking too much unatural products but im not too shaw to be honest so any replay would be appreciated or could save my life.when i get up ill go gymin morning one hour take 3 anabol testo usn testosterone booster half hour before 1 kre alkalyn capsul just before traing drink water with modern bcaa usplabs during traing and another kre alkalyn capsul and myofusion protien with 5grams of glutamie after taining. now thats morning evening mma half hour before 3 anabol testo and no explode just before traing starts 1kre alkalyn capsul and another1 after with protien and waxy maize carb fuel and i also take redline ultra fatburners though the day it might not sound a lot but if you put all that in front of you on a plate it looks quiet scary but my diet is good and i drink a lot of water so any info please let me know before its too late


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

No, take more, even when you dont have to and double the dose on the label, thats how you get real results.


----------



## credsbreed (Dec 27, 2009)

could you tell me what you take please or do you think its ok what im taking already or is there anything you think i should change


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

dont take my previous post seriously dude.

why do you take so many supps? what sport do you do to want the supps have an effect on, or goal do you want to achieve through consumption of the supps?

i dont take sport supps since i have confidence in my nutritional lifestyle. i do take other tabs though for general well being, aspirin, vitamin d and liv-52.

oh, and glucosomine as my knee is injured atm.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Its not a lot if you are training hard and feel you need them to recover, they are not the best choice of supplements though

Anabol Testo is IMO pants, i would drop that like a luke warm potato. If you are under 40 and are fit / healthy you shouldnt really need a Test booster if you are just doing MMA.

one Kre alkalyn capsule will actually do nothing at all for recover size / strength you need quite a few of these daily to make a difference 6-8 caps a day actually.

My daily supplement regieme looks like this, which may put your mind at ease.

Vit c

Solgar VM75

CoQ10 - awesome supplement

Green Tea

Glucosamine

Fish Oil Liquid

Enzyme digest (on High protein days)

BCAA Elite

Protein (Syntha 6 before bed)

Protein (Reflex Instant whey twice daily)

Gaspari Super Pump Max (training days only)

Cherry Xtra (like cherry active but cheaper ! )

And while I may as well pimp my supplement site Factory Suplements - Prohormones - Sports supplements Online - Sports Nutrition - Prohormone Supplements - feel free to email the team [email protected] if you have any queries


----------



## leeoliber (Jul 2, 2011)

Each person has different dosage and need of a supplements. So, don't take there supplements seriously. Ask you nutritionist or a doctor. They knows best than we are..


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

leeoliber said:


> Each person has different dosage and need of a supplements


Highly agree



leeoliber said:


> Ask you nutritionist or a doctor. They knows best than we are..


Highly disagree (of course, depending on the specialism of the doc! but GPs or general docs.....not so much).


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

^^ I agree my GP knows sod all about supplements I quizzed him his knowledge was embarrasing


----------



## leeoliber (Jul 2, 2011)

Mandirigma said:


> Highly agree
> 
> Highly disagree (of course, depending on the specialism of the doc! but GPs or general docs.....not so much).


Okay! Just the nutritionist, a nutrition specialist, or the one who knows best. And, don't forget to have a second opinion/ options.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

They are all harmful and will more than likely cause Syphilllis


----------

